# Android auto disconnecting



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Has anyone had issues with their android auto intermittently randomly disconnecting and reconnecting?

I keep usb C and lightning cable (for wife) connected in both ports. I've tried 2 different usb c cables. Tried swapping ports. Happens about 60% randomly.

I have a LG G7. AA is on the most current version and I keep the Bluetooth on all the time in settings.

If anyone has experienced this with any phone please let me know if there is a work around or permanent fix.

Thx! 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m having the same exact problem on my fathers golf sportwagen s 4Motion. It has the base model radio and it always disconnects after a couple minutes. I even bought a new USB type c connect in case it was that. It wasn’t. Definitely an issue. Haven’t taken it to the dealer yet but it does it every time I use android auto. 

My Tiguan SE on the other hand works perfectly. 

I have a samsung galaxy s9+

Tiguan has the 8” touch screen and golf has the base 6.5” touch screen. 

What trim is your Tiguan? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I have an SE and have this issue. I assumed it was the port on my almost 3 year old Nexus 5X.

My with has no problems with her iPhone.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Apparently this varies a lot. I have an old Samsung Galaxy S4 and it has never disconnected. However, to be fair, I don't use Android Auto very often. I usually only use it for Google maps.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a 2018 Tiguan comfort line 4motion. Yes my wife's iPhone is fine also. Just AA disconnects. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

I used to have this problem ... i now have a very stable connection. The culprit for me was the cable - i went through 3 different cables of various costs, but the one that has been perfect thus far has been a short 6" data cable that came with one of my USB hard drives. Once i switched i haven't had an issue outside of the normal glitchiness of using Waze on AA which crashes and locks up.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Not a single disconnect on Nexus 4. Check your cable. Some cables are loose from the package, and some become loose very quickly.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

I had the issue with my Pixel 2 XL running the Android 9 beta. One 9 was released and Android Auto 3.5 pushed through the Play store everything is running the way it should be. I have not see a screen restart since then. I still do see that the "voice commands are not available" message pop up. Otherwise it has been running great. I have used two cables, my OEM cable that came with my Pixel2XL and this anker cable https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071G5WSK2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My wife has pixel 2, same cable. No issues in her Tiguan.


----------

